# Fowler's Milling Company



## PieSusan (Dec 25, 2008)

I thought of BobV when I mentioned Fowler's Milling Company to Barbara L.
This is the link:
Fowler's Mill wholesale and retail shopping for high quality apple crisp, pancake, baking, muffin, cookie, flour, cake, shortcake, and cobbler mixes

They have bread supplies--different kinds of flour. I love going there!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 25, 2008)

It should have been titled Fowler's Mill. Sorry


----------



## JoeV (Dec 28, 2008)

PieSusan said:


> I thought of BobV when I mentioned Fowler's Milling Company to Barbara L.
> This is the link:
> Fowler's Mill wholesale and retail shopping for high quality apple crisp, pancake, baking, muffin, cookie, flour, cake, shortcake, and cobbler mixes
> 
> They have bread supplies--different kinds of flour. I love going there!



Is BobV really JoeV?


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, Joe. I have been worried about my mom of late and have not been firing on all cylinders. She slept all day today and did not really eat dinner--she had 75% of an ensure instead. She slept for hours and hours. Yes, I meant you--who else would be interested in a flour mill?


----------



## JoeV (Dec 28, 2008)

PieSusan said:


> I'm sorry, Joe. I have been worried about my mom of late and have not been firing on all cylinders. She slept all day today and did not really eat dinner--she had 75% of an ensure instead. She slept for hours and hours. Yes, I meant you--who else would be interested in a flour mill?


Whew! For a minute there I though you might be "stepping out" on me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I knew you wouldn't be unfaithful to me!)


----------

